# Helloo! (:



## ad_talavera (Jun 9, 2010)

Hello my name is Adriana and I've lived in Chicago my whole life. My parents are from Mexico. I'm looking to move to Guadalajara and hopefully find a job as an English teacher. 
I'm very excited and would love any type of advice..and of coursee..****** friendss! 

Cheers!


----------

